# Do you bleach your eyebrows?



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

Iv'e been thinking of bleaching my eyebrows for some time now. I always see the celebs with the most gorgeous eyebrows and I'd like to obtain something similar. Are there any products that you ladies use, or any that I should avoid?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't want to convince you otherwise, but are you bleaching your eyebrows to match your hair color (like if you dyed your hair blond)? I don't know if you'd want to bleach them unless it's something like that. If you don't like their shape, I'd get them professionally waxed or threaded before I do bleach


----------



## sexypuma (Mar 18, 2007)

Instead of bleaching you could probably use a coloured brow gel. That's what i do. HTH


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 19, 2007)

I v'e seen good bleaching and bad bleaching.  Not pretty when it starts to grow in.

Brow gels are good.  I'd only really consider bleaching if your hair and brow color are drastically different.  And get it done professionally.  No need to risk blindness doing it yourself.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ditto on the "use brow gel" or "get it done professionally" advice already given. I tried to do it myself once and turned mine orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Granted, I was 13, but still! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't try doing it again, b/c you never know with the timing.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Mar 21, 2007)

I *just* posted this question on Makeup alley and the replies were an overwhelming "nay". 
I saw some photos from Kevyn Aucoin's book "Making Faces" and he makes a lot of references to bleached eyebrows and they all looked gorgeous on the models. It created a softer look, and matched their haircolor.  
I say if you can find a good brow powder to go lighter, I say experiment with that first.  If you are not satisfied with the results, then find a professional who can do it for you.  That's the route I'm taking! 
Good luck!


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

I was considering bleaching my brows when I wanted to dye my hair light brown but I voted against it. I have very black eyebrows and this bad boys grow constantly ... I get them waxed every other week. I changed my mind and dyed my hair brown hair black to match my eyebrows instead. It looks better.

If you do want to do this though I'd say go to a professional salon and see if they can do it. It seems very dangerous being so close to the eye with bleach.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 21, 2007)

most celebrities and models have their brows bleached because they're constantly wearing new hair styles and colors, so with the brows being "barely there" they don't have to worry about their brows being off, because you can barely see them. brow bleaching requires a lot of maintenance and can get expensive because like others, i totally recommend you have them professionally done, including the touch ups.
IMO it's not worth it unless you're like Vanessa Williams, who can afford to have her brows maintained by a professional.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi CK!!  I bleach my brows with a kit from Sally.  Super easy.  They look a bit orange right after I do them, but I fill them in and they look fine.  They don't look orange at all by the next day.  You can totally do this at home, no need to visit a pro.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 22, 2007)

I personally dont bleach the brows.. although there was a time when i thought about doing it.  i like my natural brow color even though my brows fairly dark.. But when it comes to lighting brows if done correctly it looks amazing... truely brightens your face


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 23, 2007)

I was thinking about this some more and I don't think yours will come out orange at all.  I am super blonde right now and need to lighten mine as much as possible.  Your hair is much darker than mine so you don't need such a drastic change.  If you just leave the bleach on for a few minutes, it should lighten them enough w/o turning them orange.


----------



## kiannack (Apr 1, 2007)

I bleached my eyebrows a few years ago and it isn't that hard. I used Jolen's Creme bleach. Try using a cream or gel so it doesn't run and to make sure you get the right color remove the bleach every 10 mins to see what color they are keep going if you want them lighter. The only problem is when they grow in.


----------



## mkupsusie (Apr 1, 2007)

For me bleaching eyebrows by yourself is dangerous. It is very near to your eyes and run the risk of getting chemical eye irritation/burns to say the least . I'm a nurse by profession and had seen to many people get into the most unlikely accident. It's up to you though.


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 3, 2007)

I lightened my brows myself last summer when I went light brown/blonde. Only issue I had was regrowth. Used Jolen creme bleach for hair.

For those of you that use brow gel - what brands do you suggest? And if I have jet black brows, will using a lighter brow gel really make a difference?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 5, 2007)

My stylist used to do it for me all the time.  I was always shocked at how quick it was.  It was only $10 and I loved the look, so hot.  I always got compliments, it was a subtle change that makes a BIG difference!


----------



## Indigowaters (Apr 5, 2007)

I've wanted to do it but was too scared I'd go too far.


----------



## Inspired (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Hi CK!! I bleach my brows with a kit from Sally. Super easy. They look a bit orange right after I do them, but I fill them in and they look fine. They don't look orange at all by the next day. You can totally do this at home, no need to visit a pro._

 
When new hairs start to grow in, and you want to bleach again, will the hairs that are still blonde turn even blonder?


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2007)

hi cinnamon! i bleach my eyebrows with a mix (cream with powder activator) Super easy! Trust me, I used to be afraid and didn't think i could do it, until one day my sister gave me a Salley Hansen facial hair bleach kit and i tried it... someone on the board says, stop/remove the cream to check every 10mins,  i say about every 5 or less. I just check the color and don't make it that light. I bleached them when I lightened my hair, but since I continue to bleach because i just love the look.  When I fill my brows in, they look natural, just a touch lighter, but you can't really tell.... check my photos in my profile and see if you can tell. i encourage you to try it.  whever i feel my face looks dark and i need to brighten/open my eyes, it because it's time to bleach them again.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inspired* 

 
_When new hairs start to grow in, and you want to bleach again, will the hairs that are still blonde turn even blonder?_

 
no they won't turn even blonder.. they'll start to mix in with the darker hair.


----------



## sushiiflower (Apr 15, 2007)

I bleach my eyebrows regularly using Jolene's face bleach (the one for sensitive skin) I like to lighten my brows to match my hair color. I usually leave it in for about 10 minutes (my brows are very black) and an additional 5 if it's not light enough. I've been doing it for about 10 years now and I've never had a problem with Jolene's. If you are scared, I suggest going to a professional!


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_
For those of you that use brow gel - what brands do you suggest? And if I have jet black brows, will using a lighter brow gel really make a difference?_

 
I have only used MAC so far. I wanted to go from black to brown and it worked for me. I also like the fact that it's a 2 in 1 product.


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess we always want want we can't have! I always thought super dark eyebrows look amazing, if they are elegantly plucked.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still thinking about doing this >.<

can't decide.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I guess we always want want we can't have! I always thought super dark eyebrows look amazing, if they are elegantly plucked._

 
Me too! I love a dark, nicely defined brow.


----------



## milamonster (Aug 27, 2008)

i thought of this when i had my hair died but i am too chicken to do it 
i lightened my brows with a nyx brow pencil

nyx brow pencil





how my brows are usually


----------



## lipshock (Aug 27, 2008)

I bleach and I also use Girl/Boy browset as well -- when I don't feel like bleaching.  :]


----------



## brownubian (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been bleaching my brows myself for almost 2 years now...my hair is a golden brown color and looks awful with my really dark brows so I colored them a medium brown - instantly brightens and opens up the eyes. 

Maybe try a professional when you start out until you get the hang of it and feel comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## A Ro (Aug 31, 2008)

I went through a period in the late 90's when I did (thought I was Sam Fine or somebody). I did them myself with a drugstore kit, probably Sally Hansen. I thought they were really cute in the mirror. Then I got some photos back. Even with brow pencil or powder on top, it just looked like I was eyebrow-less. And that was the end of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Sep 2, 2008)

My eyebrows are super thick and very black. I've never had to colour them in but instead cut them thinner.
Since the past 2-3 years I used to dye my hair red - light brown and whenever I bleached my eyebrows, they always looked better bleached to a shade darker than my hair colour. 
Now I've dyed my hair black and just let my eyebrows unbleached.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but if you have eyebrows with long hairs that you have to trim when getting your eyebrows done, then don't bleach them. The hair will grow back and you're going to get visible eyebrow roots. Lightened eyebrows are a lot of work to maintain, if you bleach them, prepare to keep bleaching them or dye them back to their natural color. For a subtle color change like black to brown, I recommend a pencil or colored brow gel. If you have KimK's eyebrows and blonde hair, then I would bleach them.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I bleached mine when I had really light brown hair, since my hair is really dark brown.  Now that my hair is closer to its natural shade I don't bleach them.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2010)

My eyebrows are black naturally. I bleach them in summer sometimes.


----------



## she (Jun 2, 2010)

i don't bleach my brows but i do a total color change for them depending on the color of my hair. i use different colored brow pencils and shadows to set them i.e. when i get red highlights i use a burnt sienna shade of brow pencil and set them with embark e/s. i feel like it's a temporary fix


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

I have always wanted to do this, I have jet black brows and would love to go a shade lighter with both my brows and hair -problem is I dont know how light or what colour to try with my NC40 skin.


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually wanted to bleach my brows too! My dreads are almost jet black and my brows are fair so what I did was go a step lighter and used "Strut Brow" pencil by M.A.C and I love it! Check my pic and profile pic. Its what I used!


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I've thought about doing this, but my brows grow in really fast.  It's interesting to see what you guys think of it.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

I had it professionally done when my hair color was chocolate caramel and honey blond.  They only lightened them slightly and it was fab.  I didn't need to get it done often either...


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

i think because of the regrowth factor..i would opt out of it...
  	but for those who want to do it..like one of the other poster said..jolen bleach creme works fine..just make sure it doesn't get in your eyes..it makes my eyes water everytime i use it to lighten my eyebrows...
  	btw..i think light hair and dark eyebrows are ohh soo hot..


----------



## BIAOX (Oct 30, 2012)

How do you cut them thinner?


----------



## JusticeIsHere (Mar 7, 2014)

Try Jolen facial bleach I for one bleach my brows because my natural brows ae very dark, I am always changing my hair, and hair color, and its really pretty especially when i shade them in to get my "perfect brow" look. Plus I hate super dark eyebrws they just look eww to me lol. Jolen facial bleach can be found at walmart. It is less than 10 bucks and lasts a long time. Just in case you are still interested


----------

